

Taiwan: The world's most misunderstood island - tokenadult
http://www.montrealgazette.com/life/Taiwan+world+most+misunderstood+island/2917132/story.html

======
pasbesoin
It's a bit dated, now, but I found Ang Lee's "Eat Drink Man Woman" (饮食男女) a
very enjoyable window into a bit of contemporary Taiwan. I'm not sure how
"authentic" it is, given Lee's diverse background, but after viewing it, I
felt as if I knew Taipei a little bit better. Not that it shows that much of
the city in terms of exteriors. But I'd be interested to know whether it is
accurate in terms of those aspects of personalities and the portion of
contemporary society that it displays.

